# Northern Virginians



## TCimages (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys, are there enough folks in my area (or anywhere) with interests to get together this weekend?  I was thinking just a light hike/walk at Great Falls or other local park. 

Is there anyone out there...Hello


----------

